# Golden Retreiver Draft Stopper!



## SashasDad (Oct 22, 2013)

Just in Time for the Holidays! - Keep your holiday guest cheerful and warm when you use this Golden Retriver Draft Stopper. Use by a door or window to form a barrier against chilly drafts so your home stays toasty warm. It's functional, decorative and smart. 

Draft Stopper will automaticaly move with you from room to room! Great for a 36" door, but use two for a sliding glass door. Sturdy 55.4 lb frame will stay in place for up to six minutes at a time. Note: Occassionally grunts, snores & barks. Hand wash and brush to keep that golden color bright.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This is great, love it!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Great post!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Excellent! I'm going out right now and pick one up!


----------



## gldnboys (Mar 15, 2012)

LOL, this is too funny! Beautifully written, and with that picture to go with it, how could anyone not want one?


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

LOL! I love it!


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Lol!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SashasDad (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks - Sasha is a goofy one. Every now and then she just lays there by the door. Maybe she is making sure no one can leave without her.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

If I order within the next 20 minutes do I get a second one for free? I know extra shipping costs apply 

Love the way you worded that, had me wondering for a moment .


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

I'll take 10!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Ha ha! Too funny!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

As an extra, they also make great feet and bed warmers! :


----------

